# never grown moss in low tech shrimp tank



## rocksmom (Mar 6, 2012)

Moss is extremely easy. I have peacock moss growing like crazy in a low tech tank. The tank is 25 gallons and 18" deep with only one 27 watt bulb. No fertilizers. You can do pretty much anything with it too. Tie it to driftwood, make a moss wall, cover rocks with it. The one thing I noticed with mine is that it's slow to start, but then it really takes off.


----------



## malady (Apr 6, 2012)

moss is awesome

you can literally place it in a bowl of water under a desk lamp and it will grow


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

malady said:


> moss is awesome
> 
> you can literally place it in a bowl of water under a desk lamp and it will grow


We have a small betta cube that's lit by an old Ikea desk lamp. The java moss went from a small clump to about 1/3 of the tank now. Time for a trim!


----------



## meppitech (Apr 29, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Im used to doing the ferts and co2 with medium lights so im hoping I have success like the rest of you!


----------



## tomfromstlouis (Apr 2, 2012)

I have grown a couple of mosses with success. I wish I had learned about the dry start attachment method in the beginning! 

Just place your rock (or whatever) in a container, put a little water in the bottom, place chopped bits of moss all over it, cover the container with clear wrap, set it in a window or under a light, and open daily for a spritz or two of water mist. Moss attaches itself without unsightly string in 2-4 weeks voila' !


----------

